

How Professional Trolls Help Russia with Online Propaganda - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-professional-trolls-help-russia-with-online-propaganda

======
scholia
Original story is at [http://www.rferl.mobi/a/how-to-guide-russian-trolling-
trolls...](http://www.rferl.mobi/a/how-to-guide-russian-trolling-
trolls/26919999.html)

------
toolsadmin
So, a personal human touch instead of automated bullshit spewed Operation
Earnest Voice? No wonder theyre winning.

------
elvispt
Reminds me of the zionists brigades on reddit.

------
zeeed
do you think that this is a phenomenon particular to Russia or would it also
exists in other countries?

